# is getting cut 85% diet and 15% exercise?  *POLL*



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 20, 2005)

Just got off the phone with my g/fs brother who is a nutritionish and he said cutting is 85% diet and 15% others (working out, cardio etc)


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 20, 2005)

Trying to debate the exact percentages is pointless; however, diet is the -most- important factor to reducing body fat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 20, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Trying to debate the exact percentages is pointless; however, diet is the -most- important factor to reducing body fat.



  I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 20, 2005)

i thought it was 83% and 17%.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 20, 2005)

guys be easy! Im not saying EXACTLY 85%.. Hell nothing is certain.. not even your grams of pnut butter   always plus and minuses in these things!


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

100%
Diet!!!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 100%
> Diet!!!



so I can get chisel on a strict diet with no weight lifting or cardio


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> so I can get chisel on a strict diet with no weight lifting or cardio


When I competed naturally I did "0" cardio and was 4-5% body fat...so I think its all diet, the weights are needed for muscle size and  they do  help burn calories but if all you want is to be sickly and small then you dint need to lift.

Go watch a marathon some day, you will see many *fat people run 26 miles*..they have a division called the Clydesdale division.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When I competed naturally I did "0" cardio and was 4-5% body fat...so I think its all diet, the weights are needed for muscle size and  they do  help burn calories but if all you want is to be sickly and small then you dint need to lift.
> 
> Go watch a marathon some day, you will see many *fat people run 26 miles*..they have a division called the Clydesdale division.



so whats your BF % now you are on the juice?


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> so whats your BF % now you are on the juice?


Dont know my body fat....I prefer to go by my waist measurement..
In competition it was 29.5 now it is 35.5 so I'm a bit too fat right now.
I started a cycle 3 weeks ago.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2005)

It bites but it really is mainly the diet.


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2005)

They obviously both contribute

But it could be done on diet alone and not on excercise alone

Percentages vary with each person with differences in genetics, current level of fitness, and what level of committment to each of the two


----------



## squanto (Sep 20, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> They obviously both contribute
> 
> But it could be done on diet alone and not on excercise alone
> 
> Percentages vary with each person with differences in genetics, current level of fitness, and what level of committment to each of the two



Well said.


----------



## themamasan (Sep 21, 2005)

Even though I absolutely LOVE food, I am glad I don't have to do many hours of cardio to lose fat.  I would rather stop eating cheeseburgers and drinking sodas and watch the fat disappear.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 22, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> Even though I absolutely LOVE food, I am glad I don't have to do many hours of cardio to lose fat.  I would rather stop eating cheeseburgers and drinking sodas and watch the fat disappear.


you lucky basterd  I havent eaten a donut in 4yrs


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2005)

It depends on a lot of factors.  Some people can make amazing progress by simply exercising.  However, diet is always going to be a limiting factor if you want to be truly ripped.


----------



## 99hawkins (Sep 25, 2005)

Errrrm....In all honesty I thought losing fat was ALL, 100%, totally about exercise! At least, that is what I was told - "You can have a polished diet, but if you do not exercise, the fat stays on". Is that total bullshit then? I hope it is


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 26, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Errrrm....In all honesty I thought losing fat was ALL, 100%, totally about exercise! At least, that is what I was told - "You can have a polished diet, but if you do not exercise, the fat stays on". Is that total bullshit then? I hope it is



I think it might also depend on if you are natural or on gear  IDK..


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Errrrm....In all honesty I thought losing fat was ALL, 100%, totally about exercise! At least, that is what I was told - "You can have a polished diet, but if you do not exercise, the fat stays on". Is that total bullshit then? I hope it is



Yeah, it is bullshit.  You don't have to exercise, but it certainly helps.


----------



## CancerNV (Sep 26, 2005)

Whats the point of cardio then?


----------



## LAM (Sep 26, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Whats the point of cardio then?



increasing the caloric deficit to further aid fat loss, exercise for your heart, increases insulin sensitivity


----------



## 99hawkins (Sep 26, 2005)

You know, Cancer makes a good point, why do all the cardio if you're on a cut? Why not just eat sensible and carry on weight training? 

How can someone possibly lose weight by just eating right? They will still only be putting calories in.


----------



## Super Hulk (Sep 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When I competed naturally I did "0" cardio and was 4-5% body fat...so I think its all diet, the weights are needed for muscle size and  they do  help burn calories but if all you want is to be sickly and small then you dint need to lift.
> 
> Go watch a marathon some day, you will see many *fat people run 26 miles*..they have a division called the Clydesdale division.



so the 30 minutes of cardio i did today did nothing for fat loss ?
of the burned 210 calories how much was fat loss ?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 28, 2005)

bump! need more votes


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> You know, Cancer makes a good point, why do all the cardio if you're on a cut? Why not just eat sensible and carry on weight training?



In addition to what LAM said, low intensity aerobic exercise primarily uses fat stores as energy.  Therefore, it will help you shed subcutaneous fat a little quicker and will also help keep your metabolism revved up despite the lower caloric intake.  This will help you avoid a fatso rebound when you return to maintenance or bulking levels of caloric intake.



> How can someone possibly lose weight by just eating right? They will still only be putting calories in.



No, you require calories to just exist.  Your heart beats, your diaphragm contracts, your eyes blink, your replace damaged cells, etc.  In fact, most of the calories you burn every day have nothing to do with activity levels.  This is called your RMR (Resting Metabolic Rate).  That is one of the primary benefits of exercise: it boosts your RMR.  

Granted, it does require a greater number of calories to run as opposed to sit for example.  However, the main benefit in terms of caloric expenditure is the boost in metabolism that lasts for hours after an exercise session or around the clock as a result of adding muscle mass, which is metabolically active.


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2005)

Super Hulk said:
			
		

> so the 30 minutes of cardio i did today did nothing for fat loss ?
> of the burned 210 calories how much was fat loss ?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 3, 2005)

Too many variables:

1. Diet will get your weight down. You can cut cals and you will lose weight. Simple as that (calories in v's calories out)

2. Making sure there is enough fibre, protein and essential fats in your diet will help you remain healthy and will help maintain muscle mass during this time.

3. Doing weights during this time is what will help keep your muscle mass - so it will be what helps decrease your body fat%.

4. Adding cardio will have a cardiovascular benefit and will also help to create a calorie deficit. This is more useful for females and for small males as the calorie deficit created through diet alone may not be adequate. Adding cardio will also have a nutritional partitioning effect (that is, it helps to keep insulin sensitivity high and it helps with glucose disposal).

5. Too much cardio can, however, cause you to stall and may result in more lean mass loss too - so it can also be negative.

It is all about balance.


In terms of intensity - the fuel utilisation that occurs is highly variable and depends not only on the intensity but also on your fitness, your genetics and what you have eaten recently (and how long ago). 

People have different lactate thresholds so someone who is very unfit will start to use carbs as their main fuel source a lot sooner than someone who is fit. Also, some people are just 'slow burners' and they continue to burn body fat regardless!! 

In terms of eating in relation to exercise - if you have just had a meal then you will usually use the glucose in your blood in preference to mobilising fat. So that means, even if you are doing low intensity exercise, you will still not be 'burning fat'...

AND if you do REALLY high intensity exercise (eg: HIIT) then, even though you are burning glucose during the activity, the hormonal response to the exercise means that you will get a good dumping of fats into your circulation in the supsequent few hours... So you end up 'burning fat' anyway.


It is really not as 'cut and dry' as people try to make out.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

does cardio help with your heart?  Kinda like exercising your heart?  I think for body changes, diet is most important but for cardiovascular health you definately need to exercise.


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 6, 2005)

Got to sit back and admire Emma and her knowledge.


----------

